# Luteal phase nausea???



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

So I just had my second AF after my 3rd dc was born 12 months ago. I have a new PMS symptom: nausea. Never had that before. I did some research online and found one research paper that connected PMS nausea to progesterone peaking, and another to a drop in endorphins.

Does anybody else experience nausea during PMS/luteal phase???? This is new to me. I was hoping it was just a sign of fertility returning and it would be temporary. Now I'm wondering? I'd never heard of this. Cramps, yes. Irritability, oh yeah. But nausea? Pete's sake I'll think I'm pregnant every month!


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm so there with you!
I've been having that for about the past 6 months or so.
It's so frustrating because I'm hoping I'm pregnant and that early nausea is showing up.








Oh well.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I've had that problem since I was in my teens. Its still frustrating to this day!


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

To give you a little hope - I have had random cycles with LP nausea since my second was born, but it's definitely not every single cycle. It has freaked me out in the past, though, especially the first time.


----------



## Lins21 (Jan 15, 2011)

I just started having nausea too around day 20 or so, and I am not pregnant. I stopped breastfeeding 3 years ago and my hormones have been a mess since and insomnia is the worse. No doctors are giving me any good help


----------

